# Happy! Playing! Dogs! Photodump.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug's got a ball. Kylie wants it.









Best smile ever.









Chillin'.









She doesn't swim, but she loves water. 









Remember me saying he'd turned on? 









Yeah.









Derp.









De-Derp.









He is SO HAPPY.

More


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Short dog is short.









Flower power?









Best friends.









Bug says Thud is too stupid to play 

Done. 

The rest of Thud's (many) pictures are in his thread.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Remember me saying he'd turned on?
> 
> 
> 
> More


Love all the Bug photos! And this just has to be my all time favorite picture you've posted.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Love all the Bug photos! And this just has to be my all time favorite picture you've posted.


Thank you!

I've ALWAYS known he was an incredible dog, but he has been blowing me AWAY, lately. That picture just kind of epitomizes it and makes me all feel all warm and fuzzy.

And Bug's just a sweetheart. Always.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Wonderful pics of happy dogs! I LOVE that little Bug, what a cutie pie (I like the brachycephalic dogs). Jack looks so confident in that last picture of him. What kind of dog is Kylie, I see papillon, korgi, may be even doxie in there...... Thud, love that name for him and his wooly booty. LOL


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tylerthegiant said:


> Wonderful pics of happy dogs! I LOVE that little Bug, what a cutie pie (I like the brachycephalic dogs). Jack looks so confident in that last picture of him. What kind of dog is Kylie, I see papillon, korgi, may be even doxie in there...... Thud, love that name for him and his wooly booty. LOL


They are such an awesome, awesome group of dogs.

What Kylie is is... very much debated and discussed. Pap, corgi, chi, sheltie, jrt, beagle, have ALL been tossed around as possible mixes, and at various points of her growth BC (she was a really border collie puppy; she's changed a lot). We found her in a trash dumpster (a commercial one, even) when she was 4 weeks old, so we have no background. At this point all I can say is that she's little, and a mutt


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> We found her in a trash dumpster (a commercial one, even) when she was 4 weeks old, so we have no background. At this point all I can say is that she's little, and a mutt


I've heard about people doing this so often it still shocks me. Can't imagine......


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That's the first picture of her.

And yeah. It's just. Really, really - I don't know what's wrong with people. I don't think I want to.


----------



## ZoiBlu (Apr 8, 2013)

oh I'm lovin all the bug photos.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ZoiBlu said:


> oh I'm lovin all the bug photos.


Aw, thanks. Sometimes she gets a little overlooked, I think. It makes me happy that someone notices her


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice shots of your dogs playing.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Seeing Thud next to Kylie really gives a good idea of how big he's getting-wow! He's going to be huge haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice shots of your dogs playing.


 Thanks!



missPenny said:


> Seeing Thud next to Kylie really gives a good idea of how big he's getting-wow! He's going to be huge haha


Yeaaah, she comes up to like his knee now. She's getting aggravated by that  He started out her size. Little heavier, but her size, dang it. Poor Thud is just the odd guy out around here.


----------



## ZoiBlu (Apr 8, 2013)

Since I have been coming on here, I had noticed there weren't many Bug photos. But alot of the photos were winter photos, and well she's a boston. lol. So I got all excited when the first photos were of her. I will own a boston again, until then I will just enjoy other peoples bostons. Thank you.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bug is the best! Nothing looks happier than a happy Boston.

And Thud- he's another fluffy butted retriever. Kabota has that same wavy, thick fluff over his hips, it cracks me up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Bug is the best! Nothing looks happier than a happy Boston.
> 
> And Thud- he's another fluffy butted retriever. Kabota has that same wavy, thick fluff over his hips, it cracks me up.


Bostons are PURE JOY! ALL THE TIME! Except when they're not and they're pure WOE. I love that little dog, so much. 

He is. Or working on it. I still don't now what his fur is doing, besides blowing out all over my house. He's got puppy coat left that is just obnoxious. I want it gone already >.<


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I love seeing all the little happy dogs...and then THUD! Right in the middle.  I think I wouldn't be able to help grinning every time I saw your crew.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> I love seeing all the little happy dogs...and then THUD! Right in the middle.  I think I wouldn't be able to help grinning every time I saw your crew.


It's a thing of beauty. Growing up around the little dogs seems to be working out REALLY well for him. I mean he's a klutz and sometimes a dork, but he's five months old, you know? When he grows up he's going to blow everyone away with awesome.

And I laugh. I laugh a LOT.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awh super cute!


----------



## cpp (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome puppy, next time i will show u my husky puppy..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just saw this whole thread! I have to say that I am so happy to see Jack acting like a dog!  Of course you know I think your whole crew is just amazing!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I have to say that I am so happy to see Jack acting like a dog!


Isn't it just awesome?!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Isn't it just awesome?!


It sure is!!! It will be so much fun to see what he has bottled up inside of him now that he no longer feel like a robot!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lots more photos - could have made a new thread or saved them but clearly I'm on a once a week photo dump schedule with Thud and the rest come along for the ride. Also it's spring, which means more pictures.













































NO LEASH HOLDING, OR elevated surface. Everyone held a sit/stay. ...Not everyone looked at the camera, but hey.





































More


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Done


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Lots more photos - could have made a new thread or saved them but clearly I'm on a once a week photo dump schedule with Thud and the rest come along for the ride. Also it's spring, which means more pictures.


*Love* your pictures!



> NO LEASH HOLDING, OR elevated surface. Everyone held a sit/stay. ...Not everyone looked at the camera, but hey.


Remember from Sesame Street, "one of these things is not like the others"? Thud looks like a giant next to the rest of your crew. They all look so very happy, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> *Love* your pictures!
> Remember from Sesame Street, "one of these things is not like the others"? Thud looks like a giant next to the rest of your crew. They all look so very happy, though.


Thanks! 

And yeah, I crack up a little. I can not imagine what those group shots are going to look like six months from now! Well, I sort of can. And it's going to involve creativity and Thud lying down and be just slightly hysterical. Poor guy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just realized I forgot some.


















Boston Breaktime


----------

